# Step down voltage converter - where to find one?



## mercurius (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi All,
my son received a Lionel Polar Express electric model train set for Xmas. We have a problem as here the voltage is 220 V 50Hz and the train comes with a CW-80 transfromer and runs on 120 V 60HZ.. It's a really beautiful train and my boy is over the moon for having it but unfortunately we are not able to run it yet due to the voltage problem - I know that we need a voltage converter..but where to find a suitable one? 
As always,thanks for help.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Go to SharafDG, they have a wide range of transformers in one place. Make sure you go to one of the big branches not the small ones.


----------



## mercurius (Apr 6, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Go to SharafDG, they have a wide range of transformers in one place. Make sure you go to one of the big branches not the small ones.


You are a genius! Went there yesterday and found one :clap2:
Thanks


----------

